# Total Distal Bicep Tendon Tear



## crw463 (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently completely tore my right bicep tendon , Surgeon dosn`t want to surgically reattach it , to many complications, ie nerve damage, is what he says. I am looking at getting second opinion. I`m 49 been lifting since I was a Teen. Anyone have any input, results from surgury or lack of. Thx.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

the NHS will not put it right, however if you were to go private then they may operate on it. NHS moto as long as it workd then your ok.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The sooner you do it the better.

I am not sure which part of the bicep you tore, I tore my right bicep, outer head, at the delt.

It took some time, but honestly I dont notice much diffrence.

My buddy tore both inner and outter heads at the elbo and he waited a bit long. They did re-attach it, but the muscle shrank and started to re-attach where it was at. The doc had to clean that up, stretch it back and attach it.

In the end it has a very bad flat spot in the lower bicep, looks more balled up in the middle.

As we age (Im 48), I have more injuries than ever.


----------



## crw463 (Jan 16, 2008)

Aging blah. The tendon separated from attachment at elbow, so if they don`t reattach it , bicep is non-functional, so I`ll risk the complications and have surgery, just waiting or referral to come in for surgeon. Anyone with results from such a surgery let me know.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sooner the better........It will try to re-attach where ever it is right now, then they have to unattach it before the can reattach.


----------



## bluewatersoccer (Sep 24, 2008)

Get the surgery as soon as possible. Tore my left distal bicep tendon in June had surgery 1 week later. If you let it go you will build up a lot of scar tissue make any later surgery difficult.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

as everyone else..sooner rather than later

IN Canada, they generally operate unless you are over 70 which I assume you are not. you will also start to have other muscle start to compensate and changing in movement patterns which can be hard to reset


----------



## mikrodots (Sep 24, 2008)

crw463 said:


> I recently completely tore my right bicep tendon , Surgeon dosn`t want to surgically reattach it , to many complications, ie nerve damage, is what he says. I am looking at getting second opinion. I`m 49 been lifting since I was a Teen. Anyone have any input, results from surgury or lack of. Thx.


Did you have the surgery?

I had surgery to repair my Distal Biceps Tendon in July 2008. Sooner is better for the surgery, but more important is the surgeon. Make sure the surgeon has experience with this injury. It is a pretty rare injury.

There is a forum dedicated to Distal Biceps Surgery that has a lot of information:

Distal Biceps Tendon Rupture - Index

They have discussions about recovery and weight lifting after surgery.

This forum: Distal Biceps surgery? - Topix

has almost 2500 posts from people who have had distal biceps injuries and repairs.

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You wont believe this but my friend just tore his yesterday curling 275 for 5 reps.

I passed on the info above.

Thank you very much for the info.


----------

